# Two bombs at the finish line of the Boston Marathon



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Two bombs have exploded at the finish line of the Boston Marathon. The Lenox Hotel is closed and being evacuated. Four people have gone to MGH. Initial reports are frightening.

http://live.reuters.com/Event/Boston_Marathon_Explosion

My daughter is at North Station waiting for a train but she is okay. They are initiating counter-terrorism measures in NYC.

My thoughts and prayers to all who are affected by this tragedy.

L


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Just saw this. Awful. Police just found and detonated a third bomb, apparently.

We have a friend running in it today... we just heard that she was approaching the finish line when the blasts occurred, but is okay.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

From the Boston Police they are saying 23 injured, 2 dead, 19 at MGH (Mass General Hospital)

Horrible news...

L


----------



## _Sheila_ (Jan 4, 2011)

My thoughts and prayers are with those involved and all those that love anyone involved.

Sheila


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

If you know someone who was running in the race, you can look them up here:

http://www.baa.org/individual.html

L


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

A cousin of mine who recently finished her residency in Boston was there as part of the race medical staff. She reported on FB that she's okay, and then knowing her she probably dived in to help where she could with the injuries.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Graphic created by the New York Times:


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

It's sad. But I was just saying on another board that I've grown numb to this stuff. It really has become part of everyday life.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Ugh.  Now they're saying a bomb went off at JFK library, but no injuries, thankfully.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2013)

Lisa Scott said:


> Ugh. Now they're saying a bomb went off at JFK library, but no injuries, thankfully.


 Reuters are saying that was a controlled detonation, but the police have found other devices.
If you are looking for someone in the area, Google has a person-finder here.


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

I hope all Boston based (or visiting) board members and their friends/families are OK.  My thoughts go out to all those caught up in this.  It's a horrible thing.  I hope they find and make safe any other devices out there & catch those responsible as soon as possible.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> If you know someone who was running in the race, you can look them up here:
> 
> http://www.baa.org/individual.html
> 
> L


Thanks for that.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Current reports are that the event at the JFK library is just a fire and not related.

Thoughts and prayers are with people there and their family and friends.  Hubby has done the Boston Marathon and we follow it every year.  Stunning and sad.

Betsy


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

My heart goes out to everyone touched by this. Boston is a wonderful city, and I loved my visit there a few years ago. I can't fathom the mentality of someone who would do this.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I grew up in that area. Patriots Day is a fun day, a special day off that we always enjoyed. The Marathon is a source of pride and a real achievement for those who participate in it. It is one of the rare events that you have to meet a certain time in order to run. It is a shame for a special day, for many reasons, to be temporarily tarnished by some nut job(s) for some political/social/religious/whatever pissed off reason. 

My prayers are for those who were injured, the family of those injured and killed, and the people sick enough to do something like this because they clearly need some type of divine intervention in their life.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

So sad.  So scary.  All of my best to anyone in Boston or who might have relatives or friends there.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON (Mar 14, 2011)

Peace and comfort, Boston. ♡


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Words fail me. We live in a world of bombs and terrorism and sick people who don't care who is hurt or killed.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sadly, according to the popup on my iPad, CNN is reporting a third person has died.  Prayers to their family and friends.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sadly, according to the popup on my iPad, CNN is reporting a third person has died. Prayers to their family and friends.
> 
> Betsy


Not surprising. I've been watching the videos on youtube and apparently, several people lost legs in the explosion. They reported a five year old sitting against the fence with a bloody face and someone lying at his feet with a missing leg, presumably a parent.

Horrifying.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

No, not surprising.  I've seen those reports, too....  Sadness.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It is truly horrible. . . .but what caught my eye from the videos is all the people running TOWARD the site to try to help.  So that's what I'll focus on.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> It is truly horrible. . . .but what caught my eye from the videos is all the people running TOWARD the site to try to help. So that's what I'll focus on.


Your post made me think of this:


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

NogDog said:


> A cousin of mine who recently finished her residency in Boston was there as part of the race medical staff. She reported on FB that she's okay, and then knowing her she probably dived in to help where she could with the injuries.


Not that you can see much, but she's in the lower left of this photo wearing a "Physician" vest:










She's fine, was at the marthon's medical tent about 2 blocks away from the bombs, and every bit as I would have expected was right in the midst of things helping the wounded.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I think that is the most evil thing about some of these bombers is timing a later explosion to get those who run in to help the wounded


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Chad Winters said:


> I think that is the most evil thing about some of these bombers is timing a later explosion to get those who run in to help the wounded


 Except that didn't happen here.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

NogDog said:


> Not that you can see much, but she's in the lower left of this photo wearing a "Physician" vest:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Charles,

I'm glad she's OK...is she the one with the pony tail or the one with the short hair?

Betsy


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Charles,
> 
> I'm glad she's OK...is she the one with the pony tail or the one with the short hair?
> 
> Betsy


Short hair to the left. I believe she, the pony-tailed lady next to her, plus the taller blond in the middle of the photo are all doctor friends who signed up together to work in the race's medical tent.

My cousin is one of those people who makes me feel like a real under-achiever: got her masters in epidemiology, spent two years in the Peace Corps in a little village in Africa, worked a couple jobs in her field, then decided she wanted to go to medical school. Got into Northwestern with a govt. grant that specified she had to work a number of years in under-served communities -- which is fine with her, as that's what she wants to do. Now that she's completed her residency in a poor Boston-area community, she'll be off to AZ soon to start doing general practice stuff on an Indian reservation. (I'm not worthy!)


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

The story just keep getting crazier.  I heard something about pressure cookers now, being the containers the explosives were in.  And the story of the 8-year-old boy who died is heartbreaking.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Pressure cooker bombs are a specialty of Al Qaeda.


Of course, with the web and Google at everyone's fingertips, nobody has a monopoly on any type of home-built weapon technology.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I hosted a writing retreat in Arizona last week (good morning thread friends know I was traveling). Today I got a message from one of the participants that her husband was running in the marathon and she was watching. Fortunately, he finished about 45 minutes before the bomb went off and they were well out of the area. But you never know who you know who might be affected.

Prayers to all but especially to the family of Martin Richard. His pictures make me incredibly sad.

L


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Jeff said:


> My point was only that pressure cooker bombs weren't as "crazy" as the poster seemed to think they were.


Sorry if you thought I was rebutting you -- just wanted to forestall anyone jumping to (as yet) unwarranted conclusions.

I've always perceived you as pretty level-headed, so wasn't meaning to impugn your judgment: just trying to head off misunderstandings -- while failing to make myself understood. 

(Note to self: add entry in my diary that today I used the word "impugn" for the first time in a web posting.)


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Short hair to the left. I believe she, the pony-tailed lady next to her, plus the taller blond in the middle of the photo are all doctor friends who signed up together to work in the race's medical tent.
> 
> My cousin is one of those people who makes me feel like a real under-achiever: got her masters in epidemiology, spent two years in the Peace Corps in a little village in Africa, worked a couple jobs in her field, then decided she wanted to go to medical school. Got into Northwestern with a govt. grant that specified she had to work a number of years in under-served communities -- which is fine with her, as that's what she wants to do. Now that she's completed her residency in a poor Boston-area community, she'll be off to AZ soon to start doing general practice stuff on an Indian reservation. (I'm not worthy!)


PS: She'll be seeing a psychologist tomorrow, I believe, as a result of the mental trauma. Please: if anyone else has been directly or indirectly affected by this, do not hesitate to do the same if you are having any trouble coping.


----------



## CatherineM (Jan 9, 2013)

Could we please consider ourselves partly sane and not argue among ourselves?

Please and thank you.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't think anyone was arguing, just clarifying.
 

I keep thinking about the atmosphere at the end of any marathon--the good will and camaraderie that comes from doing something that is incredibly difficult.  The runners support each other, those who have finished cheering those that are still running, the families with their signs and people like me who cheer everyone who comes by.  The volunteers who have been on their feet for hours--been there, done that, too.

Sadness....

Betsy


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Pressure cooker bombs are a specialty of Al Qaeda.


They were used before we knew of AQ


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I grieve for those who lost their lives and am truly sad about those who were injured.  I bless and thank the first responders (official and unofficial) that quickly offered aid and assistance in this horrible event.  They risked their own safety to help the injured.  NogDog, your cousin is one of the many heroes from yesterday and thanks for sharing her with us.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/2013/04/16/17782058-pressure-cooker-bombs-used-around-the-world-for-years?lite

A brief history. Several cases listed were in the US. Do a search on pressure cooker and India, Thailand, Indonesia.

Yes, AQ uses them but so have other groups and for a long time. The only reason I say this is because the worst thing we can do is try and blame this on a specific group with circumstantial evidence.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

My daughter was at North Station on Monday, but she is fine.

My friend Bob and his gf Erin were standing just yards away from where the 2nd bomb went off, but they had left about an hour earlier to go get some Indian food for lunch.

Another friend's husband was running in the marathon, but he finished about an hour before and they had left and gone back to their hotel.

When I think of these "if only's" it makes me really scared and sad...

L


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Interview of my cousin in Chicago Sun Times


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

NogDog said:


> Interview of my cousin in Chicago Sun Times


Thanks for this link.

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Leslie said:


> My daughter was at North Station on Monday, but she is fine.
> 
> My friend Bob and his gf Erin were standing just yards away from where the 2nd bomb went off, but they had left about an hour earlier to go get some Indian food for lunch.
> 
> ...


It's just like 9-11. So many people I knew had friends or family who for one reason or another, didn't go to work that day or were late.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

It is always fascinating to watch these things when they happen.  Already, now, the conspiracy nuts are coming out saying that the government itself was behind this.  The lead time between the event and the conspiracy nuts is getting shorter and shorter.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For what it's worth, the NY Post has a photo of two men that they say the FBI is looking for...
[removed as apparently it wasn't worth much....however, there are pics at www.fbi.gov .]

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> For what it's worth, the NY Post has a photo of two men that they say the FBI is looking for...
> [removed as apparently it wasn't worth much....however, there are pics at www.fbi.gov .]
> 
> Betsy



















Covering all bases in hopes they catch these guys and they turn out to be the ones.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Apparently the two guys the NYPost published were NOT the guys (why are we not surprised). But breaking news, apparently one of the suspects the FBI was looking for has been killed in a pursuit and gun battle; the other one remains at large right now:
http://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/2013/04/18/mit-police-officer-hit-gunfire-cambridge-police-dispatcher-says/4UeCClOVeLr8PHLvDa99zK/story.html

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

It sounds like it was quite the night in Watertown, Mass. I hope they apprehend suspect #2 soon, before anyone else gets killed.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

With you, Leslie, on that.  Hoping everyone in Watertwon and the Boston area stays safe.  Hopefully any of our members in the area will check in....

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Apparently the two guys the NYPost published were NOT the guys (why are we not surprised). But breaking news, apparently one of the suspects the FBI was looking for has been killed in a pursuit and gun battle; the other one remains at large right now:
> http://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/2013/04/18/mit-police-officer-hit-gunfire-cambridge-police-dispatcher-says/4UeCClOVeLr8PHLvDa99zK/story.html
> 
> Betsy


Yeah. . . I had that thought yesterday -- the NYP published those pictures but none of the more reputable sites had anything nearly that concrete. In fact, after falling on their faces the day before announcing an arrest (I'm talking to you CNN*  ) they were going out of their way to say nothing substantive. 

When the FBI released designated 'suspect' photos I figured it was only a matter of time.

*they weren't the only ones, but I do think they were the first to break what turned out to not be the story.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, when I posted it originally, I said "for what it's worth..." and apparently that wasn't much.  And CNN covered itself with something that wasn't glory.  

This morning, ABC is reporting that that the two guys are brothers, and Chechnyan, and the name of the one they're still looking for.  Of course that's all subject to change as real information is released. 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If *I* was the law enforcement liason with the press, I'd give the Boston Globe dibs on getting the information first. . . . . . though, of course, with a story this big, all the networks and major print news orgs have reporters there. Still, it feels like the locals should get first crack at reporting anything and let everyone else get the story from _them_.

I guess one should be grateful that, at the least, they say things like 'reported' and 'unconfirmed'. . . .but Mrs. Wallace, who was the faculty adviser of the school newspaper in HS, said if you don't have facts you're extremely sure about, you don't say it or print it. So much for that practice with the 24 hour news channels needing to keep eyeballs on the screens!  Which is why I tend to wait for the 'official' evening news broadcasts and see what _they_ say on the theory that they've had time to check the accuracy of the words coming out of their mouths. 

Also, and maybe it's just me, but I heard someone saying the other day "well, it's been 3 days, they ought to have a suspect by now." And my thought was, "wow, only 3 days and they have viable suspects -- that's pretty quick." I guess it's a matter of perspective. News flash, people: they can't really solve crimes like this in an hour, despite what you see on FICTIONAL TV shows.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

The Washington Post reports this:
"The suspects — introduced to the world via photos and video footage Thursday night — are brothers, law enforcement officials said Friday morning. The one still at large was identified by law enforcement authorities as Dzhokhar A. Tsarnaev, 19, of Cambridge."
and
"The man, whom authorities later identified as the suspect pictured in a black baseball cap in photos released Thursday evening, or suspect No. 1....."
So it would seem that the photos that were released are the individuals involved in the shootout.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, the photos released by the FBI are the ones involved in the shootout.  The photos published by the NYPost were of a couple of innocent college students...

Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

The guy who the bombers car-jacked, is going to get rich quick. I hope the murdered MIT campus cop gets the attention he deserves.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Also, and maybe it's just me, but I heard someone saying the other day "well, it's been 3 days, they ought to have a suspect by now." And my thought was, "wow, only 3 days and they have viable suspects -- that's pretty quick." I guess it's a matter of perspective. News flash, people: they can't really solve crimes like this in an hour, despite what you see on FICTIONAL TV shows.


I'm with you on this, Ann. I thought it was pretty quick work.



Jeff said:


> The guy who the bombers car-jacked, is going to get rich quick. I hope the murdered MIT campus cop gets the attention he deserves.


Amen.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Just saw a post by one of my FB friends -- also a 'real life' friend -- who lives in Watertown, MA:  The SWAT teams are in their neighborhood and clearing house to house. . . . .she says it's kind of scary but also kind of exciting.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I am sure they will get the second suspect.  The sooner the better to save all those valuable resources being wasted on this creep. We can use all those efforts to move this country ahead..


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I  just hope the 2nd suspect is  taken alive.  They will find him - but we need to know what is behind all this since I fear this isn't just a  2-man job.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

It looks like they have the 2nd bomber.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jeff said:


> It looks like they have the 2nd bomber.


Sounds like it. They found him in a tarp covered boat.

USA Today reported,

"Tamerlan, badly wounded, was left at the scene by his younger brother, who apparently backed over him as he sped away in a carjacked Mercedes SUV."


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

> BREAKING: The second suspect in the Boston Marathon bombing is surrounded by police and hiding in a boat covered by a tarp behind a house in the Watertown section of Boston, where police sent a robot in to probe the scene, sources told Fox News.
> The suspect is believed to be injured, and a neighbor described the sound of more than 30 shots as akin to "a roll of firecrackers shooting off" before a flurry of activity near the trailered boat behind a home on Franklin Street. Several explosions, possibly police concussion grenades, were heard after the robot went in.
> "All hell broke loose," the neighbor told a MyFox Boston reporter.
> Sources told Fox News the shed and the boat had been searched earlier, but a woman noticed a door to it had been opened, saw blood and called police. The gunfire broke out when police went to search it, but it was unclear if any police were injured.
> ...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

So, he's surrounded but he hasn't come out, yet?

This is weird.

"Bizarrely, police discounted earlier reports that the brothers had robbed a 7/11, saying although it had been robbed, and they had been caught on surveillance video, they were not the robbers."


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

The Boston PD have arrested the man in the boat. No confirmation of his ID.

ETA: The mayor of Boston has confirmed the ID.

• Dzhokhar Tsarnaev, 19, has been captured alive. 
• Tamerlan Tsarnaev, 26 dead after shootout in Watertown.
• Lockdown of Boston and surrounding area is lifted.


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

In custody. It's over. #Bostonstrong!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Hope some good information on domestic terrorism comes out of this tragic episode..


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

I don't understand why people have such hate in their heart.  I will never understand why people do these things.


----------

